# which is the best open source database ?



## pkt3000 (Jun 14, 2007)

yes which one do u think?


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jun 15, 2007)

have only used mysql and very happy with it.
that's why my vote goes to mysql.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 15, 2007)

^^ +1 MySql


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 15, 2007)

IMO in open source "best" isnt a criteria as much as its considered in commercial areas.
Standin example is the number of linux distros.If one was considered the "best" not these many would be there today.
People use what they prefer and dont argue over it AFAIK.
Unlike mac and windows fanboys who cant stop arguing over which is better.

Regards...
ray


----------



## Aberforth (Jun 15, 2007)

mySQL anytime because of its scalability, reliability and native support by PHP scripts. All my sites run on mySQL as it is native to Wordpress and vBulletin - the best blog and forum softwares respectively.


----------



## ssg (May 3, 2008)

SqLite is best.   RDBMS @ 428 kilobytes!! Howz that?


----------



## praka123 (May 3, 2008)

oldthread  u bumped it?

what about postgresql


----------



## ssg (May 5, 2008)

never used postgresql actually 

I've used sql server mostly, as I am learning asp.net.  But Sqlite is just unbelievable.  you can use it within websites or rich client apps, effectively doing away with any ugly file i/o business.  Supports Terabyte sized databases and Sql92.  there are web interfaces and rich client administration tools available.


Sqlite is the smallest rdbms in the world.  it is also blazing fast and extremely resource efficient.  It runs on windows/linux/mac osx. 

The windows version is a 213 KB zip file download. 

from *www.sqlite.org:

" SQLite is a software library that implements a self-contained, serverless, zero-configuration, transactional SQL database engine.

SQLite is the most widely deployed SQL database engine in the world. It is used in countless desktop computer applications as well as consumer electronic devices including cellphones, PDAs, and MP3 players. The source code for SQLite is in the public domain.

*Well-Known Users of SQLite:*

A few of the better-known users of SQLite are shown below in alphabetical order. There is no complete list of projects and companies that use SQLite. SQLite is in the public domain and so many people use it in their projects without ever telling us.  	Adobe uses SQLite as the application file format for their Photoshop Lightroom product. This is publically acknowledged on the Lightroom/About_Lightroom menu popup. Adobe has also announced that their AIR project will include SQLite. It is reported that Acrobat Reader also uses SQLite. 

 	Apple uses SQLite for many functions within Mac OS-X, including Apple Mail, Safari, and in Aperture. There are unconfirmed reports on the internet that Apple also uses SQLite in the iPhone and in the iPod touch. 

 	The Firefox Web Browser from Mozilla has been slowly replacing their legacy file format "mork" with SQLite for about two years. At this point, SQLite is used to store most persistent metadata in Firefox. 

 	We believe that General Electric uses SQLite in some product or another because they twice wrote the to SQLite developers requesting the US Export Control Number for SQLite. So presumably GE is using SQLite in something that they are exporting. But nobody (outside of GE) seems to know what that might be. 

 	It is known that *Google* uses SQLite in their Desktop for Mac, in Google Gears, and in the Android cell-phone operating system. People are suspicious that Google uses SQLite for lots of other things that we do not know about yet. Engineers at Google have made extensive contributions to the full-text search subsystem within SQLite. 

	McAfee uses SQLite in its antivirus programs. Mentioned here and implied here. 

* 	It can inferred from traffic on the SQLite mailing list that at least one group within Microsoft is using SQLite in the development of a game program. No word yet if this game has actually been released or if they are still using SQLite.  

* 	The Monotone configuration management system stores an entire project history in an SQLite database. Each file is a separate BLOB. 

 	It is reported that Philips MP3 Players use SQLite to store metadata about the music they hold. Apparently, if you plug a Philips MP3 player into your USB port, you can see the SQLite database file there in plain sight. 

 	The popular PHP programming language comes with both SQLite2 and SQLite3 built in. 

 	SQLite comes bundled with the Python programming language since Python 2.5. 

 	The REALbasic programming environment comes bundled with an enhanced version of SQLite that supports AES encryption. 

 	There are multiple sightings of SQLite in the Skype client for MacOSX and Windows. 

 	Solaris 10 uses SQLite as the storage format for its Service Management Facility. Thus, Sun has essentially replaced the traditional unix /etc/inittab file with an SQLite database. 

 	SQLite is an integral part of Symbian's operating system commonly found on high-end cellphones. 

 	A representative of Toshiba wrote to the SQLite developers and requested the US Export Control Number for SQLite. We infer from this that Toshiba is exporting something from the US that uses SQLite, but we do not know what that something is. "

There are even .net data providers that make working with sqlite in .net  a breeze.


----------

